
Smartphone shipments dropped 18% in China, due to Covid-19 - finphil
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/01/smartphone-shipments-dropped-18-in-china-thanks-to-covid-19/
======
fishmm22
There are so many more important things that are no longer being shipped,
things that are essential that arent manufactured locally. Yet all we can
think about is phones.

